# 3 mile bridge 11/30



## pcolayeeyee (Dec 1, 2018)

Went out fishing on the 3 mile bridge from 12pm-5pm on 11/30 and several times the past week. Bridge seems to be overrun by some sort of small perch/snapper? They have very thin blue lines running along their body. 

I was using shrimp and they would hit it within seconds of it being put in the water. Essentially preventing other fish from hitting the bait. Anybody have recommendations on what to do in this case? Keep going through the shrimp? Change locations? 

Other than that, didnt see anybody catch anything spectacular. 

Seems like the beach pier has been producing better. Saw someone land a 26in red and a 7 lbs drum there this past week. 

Fort pickens also very slow, except for the mullets on cast nets.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a pigfish. Were you fishing the East Side? Or in the cape horn on the West side?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Should be catching alot more variety and better fish on the east side, over structure. Atleast we usually do


----------



## pcolayeeyee (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for the input. We were at the very tip of the pier, dropping down next to the pilings. How do you go about finding structure on a pier?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shoot my friend, I assumed this was the inshore, I apologize, thought you were in a boat.
That said, I use to have my best luck around the hump on the pier and just a little past it. I prefer the side between the bridges. Try some bull minnows, they live well in a bucket and will usually not get eaten by the pig fish. 

That said, those pig fish are pretty good table fare!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Use artificials or use the small ones LIVE, and larger ones for cut bait.
Probably pinfish...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ was hoping the better for him, hahaha. If these pictured are what you were catching, forget what I said about table fare, lol


----------

